# Support Group



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Anyone out there in the Bangor, Conwy area? We are a small, very friendly support group with a variety of infertility issues. 

We meet quite often and always looking for new members.

If you just want a chat or fancy meeting up with us - please feel free to IM me. 

Best of luck to you all and may all your dreams come true.

Rsmum


----------



## marywj5 (Mar 26, 2007)

Dear Rsmum,

Just read your message and would really appreciate meeting up with people in a similar situation as my husband and me.  We live in Denbigh.  We're waiting to go to Liverpool for our first IVF treatment.  My husband has a low sperm count and we're been ttc for 3 years.  

Hope to meet up with you soon!

Mary


----------



## NicolaandDarren (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey!
This is just what I am looking for!
Where and when are the meetings?


----------

